# SMF October 2021 challenge - butterfly hanger swirl



## Primrose (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome to the October 2021 SMF Soap Challenge! This month's challenge is technique based - the butterfly hanger swirl. 

The butterfly swirl was created by Zahida of Handmade in Florida soaps. It involves an initial drop swirl pour, followed by a hanger swirl in a particular pattern. When cut, two bars placed side by side in a mirror image will resemble a butterfly's wings. 

Please note that there are some talented soapers that create a similar soap without using a hanger. For the purposes of this challenge you must use a drop swirl and hanger.

Begin by pouring your base colour - about a third into the bottom of your mould. Colours for your butterfly wings are then poured in a drop swirl fashion (hold the pouring jug high so it breaks through the soap batter layer), alternating colours. 

Note that some soapers pour all the colours down one side of the mould, whereas the techniques creator pours in the middle and all over the mould. For the purposes of this challenge, either method is acceptable. 

When your mould is full, use a hanger with multiple concentric circles to create the butterfly pattern. 

Again, different soapers use different hanger patterns, it doesn't matter which you use. Some examples are included at the end of this post. 

Below are a couple of videos of the swirl to demonstrate, firstly from its creator Zahida and secondly from Holly at Kapia Mera 





Please read the general rules (there have been some changes lately, so really, PLEASE READ THEM) and the challenge specific rules below and let’s have some soapy fun!

SMF Challenge General Rules

1. To enter you must have been a SMF member for at least one month and have a minimum of 50 posts at the time the Challenge is posted (sorry but no exceptions on this). Supporting Members can enter immediately, the time and post requirements are removed.

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and interrupt our plans, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

7. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have made), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

8. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

* * * *

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. 

The entry thread will open on October 24 at 8am GMT (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).
After the closing date on October 28 at 11:59pm GMT the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from October 28-30 and the winner will be announced on October 31. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the general challenge thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.
Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.
All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

* * * *
Specific Rules for this Challenge:

1. You must use a hanger to create the butterfly swirl

2. You must use at least three colours for your butterfly plus a base colour - four colours in total

3. Include at least 2 bars of soap from your batch, arranged in a mirror image to display the butterfly

4. Include with your entry a picture of the pattern you used for your hanger swirl 

Tips for success with this technique 

- use a well behaving fragrance oil, soap cold, blend only to emulsion before you add fragrance and colour as you have several colours and layers to get through.
- pouring at medium trace will help keep the colours in the butterfly defined and prevent them from bleeding into one another 
- you may use anything as your hanger, I use a normal plastic coated wire coat hanger in its original shape. Others use them bent into a U shape. Many people use gear ties instead of a hanger at all. 

Here are some suggestions of hanger pattern. You can follow any of these, or do your own - the only thing is to keep a copy of what you did, to submit with your entry photo. 
















Soap making essentials





Tatsiana (Steso)


----------



## Primrose (Oct 5, 2021)

Example soaps


----------



## Primrose (Oct 5, 2021)

Butterfly inspiration ... And moths are also ok!


----------



## Primrose (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet: 

1.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong? 
2.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 5, 2021)

Ooh I'll have to think about this one! I was kind of bummed out by not getting an entry together last month, but October is both my birthday and soap-iversary so I really would like to make an effort to do something special!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 5, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Sign up sheet:
> 
> 1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
> 2. Peachy Clean Soap
> 3.



My i-pad is difficult to copy & paste above. ive tried several different ways & the outcome is the same way, which is outlined in a box.  
Sorry My Fellow Soapers.


----------



## maryloucb (Oct 5, 2021)

This is so cool--I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap


----------



## dibbles (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap  
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap  
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera


----------



## earlene (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. 

I've never actually tried this one, so it's about time!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm hesitating. My inner entomologist insists on participation, and I also have a neat, slightly autobiographical design idea (which once again might slightly sabotage the rules ). Not sure though if I find the inner calm (and curing rack space) to justify another challenge – particularly since it seems that a few test runs might be very appropriate for this one.

In the light of recent events, I have serious doubts to receive understanding words from you, and support for an objective view on the necessity of the participation .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 5, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm hesitating. My inner entomologist insists on participation, and I also have a neat, slightly autobiographical design idea (which once again might slightly sabotage the rules ). Not sure though if I find the inner calm (and curing rack space) to justify another challenge – particularly since it seems that a few test runs might be very appropriate for this one.
> 
> In the light of recent events, I have serious doubts to receive understanding words from you, and support for an objective view on the necessity of the participation .


Aww whats not to love the chance of placing a win in another intricate challenge as you try to capture its natural beauty & color. 

@dibbles
Thank you Dear 

@earlene
your not alone' i've never tried this one either, i'm gonna check out above info of the drawings in detail.  I've viewed youtube videos but nothing depicting like above details. 

@Primrose
Thank you for hosting & big hugs for posting information on this beautiful intricate Butterfly Design.

@Primrose
In 2nd video she pours her colors along one side mainly then some on the other side' is this considered a drop swirl? noticed in the rules we must use both drop & hanger swirl.
Thank Ü.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Oct 5, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already! 
7.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 6, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already! 
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 6, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already! 
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this. 
9.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 6, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @Primrose
> In 2nd video she pours her colors along one side mainly then some on the other side' is this considered a drop swirl? noticed in the rules we must use both drop & hanger swirl.
> Thank Ü.


Yes, you may pour your colours down one side, or across the entire mould. The drop swirl is simply placing the colours, the hanger is what moves the colours to create the butterfly.
I find it interesting that the creator of the technique pours colours across the entire mould, but most other soapers pour only on one be side. For the purposes of this challenge, either is fine.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 6, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Yes, you may pour your colours down one side, or across the entire mould. The drop swirl is simply placing the colours, the hanger is what moves the colours to create the butterfly.
> I find it interesting that the creator of the technique pours colours across the entire mould, but most other soapers pour only on one be side. For the purposes of this challenge, either is fine.


Thank you Dear.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Oct 6, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 7, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol


----------



## cerelife (Oct 7, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 8, 2021)

For the life of me I cannot visualize the hanger movement based on the diagrams that were posted. Do I really have to post a diagram drawing? How do you draw a diagram of something occurring in a three dimensional environment on a flat piece of paper? I know all I am going to do is dip the hanger in and make a few circles and hope for the best.


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 8, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> For the life of me I cannot visualize the hanger movement based on the diagrams that were posted. Do I really have to post a diagram drawing? How do you draw a diagram of something occurring in a three dimensional environment on a flat piece of paper? I know all I am going to do is dip the hanger in and make a few circles and hope for the best.


The diagrams are edge on.  Like if you were viewing it from the short side of the bar.
Maybe this three diagram I made will help you visualize.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 9, 2021)

@SoapDaddy70 Imagine you have taped a pencil along the hanger wire, and a piece of paper on one narrow side of the mould. Do your hanger swirl, and the pencil “records” your motions on the paper.
Mathematically speaking, your soap lives in three-dimensional space, but one of these dimensions is the hanger wire (that does the work), so there are two dimensions left to move it around: the two dimensions of the soap cut surface, or, as a matter of fact, the paper onto which you draw your movements

ETA: Lol, I just realised you don't have to _imagine_ this, you just as well could _do_ it. Or, if you're _really_ fancy, you could even bend a super-high-tech self-recording hanger:




where you tape a piece of paper (red) on the outside of the mould, and the pen makes exactly the same motions as the hanger wire inside the soap batter.
(Clarification: I haven't done this, and probably won't. The sketch is rather meant to help imagination of hanger swirls as such.)


----------



## Primrose (Oct 9, 2021)

My apologies @SoapDaddy70 I included.the bit about drawing your hanger swirl because I thought it might be a good learning experience for everyone, to see if different patterns create a different butterfly effect. It did not occur to me that this might be difficult for some people to visualise and put into paper


----------



## MellonFriend (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow @ResolvableOwl, your diagram is so much better than mine.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 9, 2021)

Primrose said:


> My apologies @SoapDaddy70 I included.the bit about drawing your hanger swirl because I thought it might be a good learning experience for everyone, to see if different patterns create a different butterfly effect. It did not occur to me that this might be difficult for some people to visualise and put into paper


No need to apologize. I have always had trouble with this kind of stuff. In high school we had to take mechanical drawing and it was always hard for me to visualize things like this.



MellonFriend said:


> Wow @ResolvableOwl, your diagram is so much better than mine.


Both your drawing and @ResolvableOwl drawings and explanation helped quite a bit. Thanks to the both of you. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 9, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @SoapDaddy70 Imagine you have taped a pencil along the hanger wire, and a piece of paper on one narrow side of the mould. Do your hanger swirl, and the pencil “records” your motions on the paper.
> Mathematically speaking, your soap lives in three-dimensional space, but one of these dimensions is the hanger wire (that does the work), so there are two dimensions left to move it around: the two dimensions of the soap cut surface, or, as a matter of fact, the paper onto which you draw your movements
> 
> ETA: Lol, I just realised you don't have to _imagine_ this, you just as well could _do_ it. Or, if you're _really_ fancy, you could even bend a super-high-tech self-recording hanger:
> ...


I love both your diagrams' now I have a better understanding of the "Swirling In Motion".  This is gonna be one difficult challenge.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 9, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow @ResolvableOwl, your diagram is so much better than mine.


Don't say that. They're rather complementary. Mine is just the tool; you have drawn the actual motion path, and dared go to the third dimension, and it actually works!
I'm a bit anxious how many more or less mediocre sketches we'll see later on in the entry thread.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 9, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> For the life of me I cannot visualize the hanger movement based on the diagrams that were posted. Do I really have to post a diagram drawing? How do you draw a diagram of something occurring in a three dimensional environment on a flat piece of paper? I know all I am going to do is dip the hanger in and make a few circles and hope for the best.


This is my problem as well and have been hesitant to sign up! But I do love a beautiful swirl. And thinking and planning this soap for the last week has helped me visualize my swirl. Now I just need to work on my math and percentages of splitting the batter! I’m going extra again… it seems to work for me! Lol!


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13. Violets2217- 2 birds one stone… Christmas soap, new design, new fragrance….what could go wrong!?!?! 
14.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 9, 2021)

Well, it’s definitely harder to hanger swirl a “mapped” swirl, than just the Willy-nilly hanger swirl I’ve done before! I panicked a few times because I went off course! And pouring drop swirls in designated areas is also harder that I thought! Lol… I knew I should have not used my tall & skinny mold for this one! We shall see if it qualifies for the challenge, Either way I got my Christmas soap, the colors are beautiful and the top is just how I imagined!


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 10, 2021)

Here is my first stab. Here are a couple of things I think I will do differently next time.

Wait for a thicker trace
Use less accent colors. I split this batter into 40% Winter White and 20% of the other 3 colors. I am thinking 70% White and 10% of other 3 colors next time.
Plan a better swirl pattern. This time I just made a few random passes without thinking.
Will definitely take another stab. I think one of the patterns looks like an XRay of the top half of a person.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 10, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Here is my first stab. Here are a couple of things I think I will do differently next time.
> 
> Wait for a thicker trace
> Use less accent colors. I split this batter into 40% Winter White and 20% of the other 3 colors. I am thinking 70% White and 10% of other 3 colors next time.
> ...


That is awesome for your 1st hanger swirl. Thx for the tips appreciate your input. I had to laugh when you said looks like a X-ray, In the 2nd image I can see that too, the 1st image is fantastic & I see a butterfly .


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 10, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> That is awesome for your 1st hanger swirl. Thx for the tips appreciate your input. I had to laugh when you said looks like a X-ray, In the 2nd image I can see that too, the 1st image is fantastic & I see a butterfly .


I just meant my first stab at this challenge. I have messed around with hanger swirls before but it’s always just a haphazard pattern and what ever happens happens. I think for this challenge I might have to actually think about it.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 10, 2021)

I tried one more time just because I had a lye solution that I added something to that turned it brown and didn’t want to use it with my first attempt. I ran out of lard, so I messed with the recipe to add HO Sunflower, and Cocoa & Shea Butter. Had fun playing around with the calculator to get the exact numbers for the lye/water  And Since I used up the ugly yellow   Shea and the brown lye… I went with clays and AC for colorant. I need to study up on the color wheel, got some interesting blends of color. And tried out another new FO that doesn’t go with the neutral tones of this soap at all! Used my long spout pitchers to pour this time, so the colors are a wee bit more where I wanted them. I just can’t seem to get the hanger to swirl in the direction I picture in my head.
Yesterday’s try turned out beautiful, I think…. So I’m optimistic about this try!




SoapDaddy70 said:


> I am thinking 70% White and 10% of other 3 colors next time.


With all three hanger swirls I’ve tried so far I’ve went with a 70/30 split and I’ve like the results. The colors didn’t take over the base and we’re still definitely distinct.


----------



## melonpan (Oct 10, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I am thinking 70% White and 10% of other 3 colors next time.





violets2217 said:


> With all three hanger swirls I’ve tried so far I’ve went with a 70/30 split and I’ve like the results. The colors didn’t take over the base and we’re still definitely distinct.


I've just done my first (and only, as I will be out of town for a few weeks) attempt and I tried with 65/35 for the base/colours batter but now reading your comments I think 70/30 would have been better. I had the feeling while pouring the colours that I would have benefitted from more base colour.

I had my swirl planned out and, as much as I think I followed the diagram I made, I'm not so sure as I was moving it kinda blindly? 
I will need a bit more confidence with this technique, but I'm really excited to try this again.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 12, 2021)

Just cut my soap' 2nd try @ this BS, I knew I couldn't see a butterfly but wanted affirmation & asked hubby his opinion, his reply I do see a butterfly "After It Hit's My Windshield!"   .    
Back to making another batch


----------



## melonpan (Oct 12, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13. Violets2217- 2 birds one stone… Christmas soap, new design, new fragrance….what could go wrong!?!?! 
14. melonpan - going to try and do my first challenge here on the forum!


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 12, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Just cut my soap' 2nd try @ this BS


Omg I was shocked when I read this!  

... Until I realised it stands for butterfly swirl


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Omg I was shocked when I read this!
> 
> ... Until I realised it stands for butterfly swirl


Maybe it was a bit of a Freudian slip and BS really stood for you know what.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 13, 2021)

Look at this BS! Lol! This was my second attempt to use up some discolored lye solution.  I actually can’t wait to use it with the Shea & cocoa butter. I think it’s my favorite but it keeps getting darker!  I do love dark natural colors. But the family voted and picked my entry & this did not make the cut. Also, I would recommend keeping the bars in loaf order after cutting and cleaning up. I did no such thing and we had fun try to put the loaf back in order to find the matching swirls. It was like a family puzzle night! This was pretty fun and exciting. I didn’t wait long enough to unmold  and cut this loaf, so it has lots of drag marks and air bubble spots. I just wanted to see the swirls!







ETA: I need to invest in proper lighting. The bottom photo is most accurate. The first two pics are just bad lighting!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 13, 2021)

*Dragon*fly swirl?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 13, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Look at this BS! Lol! This was my second attempt to use up some discolored lye solution.  I actually can’t wait to use it with the Shea & cocoa butter. I think it’s my favorite but it keeps getting darker!  I do love dark natural colors. But the family voted and picked my entry & this did not make the cut. Also, I would recommend keeping the bars in loaf order after cutting and cleaning up. I did no such thing and we had fun try to put the loaf back in order to find the matching swirls. It was like a family puzzle night! This was pretty fun and exciting. I didn’t wait long enough to unmold  and cut this loaf, so it has lots of drag marks and air bubble spots. I just wanted to see the swirls!
> View attachment 61681
> 
> View attachment 61680
> ...


Wow' that awesome



SoapDaddy70 said:


> Maybe it was a bit of a Freudian slip and BS really stood for you know what.


It can stand for "BullShit"  Am I allowed to say that here?  . Sorry If I offend'ed anyone' just trying to have fun... 

@melonpan 
Wish you the best of luck on your first soap challenge.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 13, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> *Dragon*fly swirl?


Actually.... The more I look at it, I'm reminded of the moth in the Silence of the Lambs movie. I do love the movie... but now this soap is creeping me out slightly. lol!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 13, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Look at this BS! Lol! This was my second attempt to use up some discolored lye solution.  I actually can’t wait to use it with the Shea & cocoa butter. I think it’s my favorite but it keeps getting darker!  I do love dark natural colors. But the family voted and picked my entry & this did not make the cut. Also, I would recommend keeping the bars in loaf order after cutting and cleaning up. I did no such thing and we had fun try to put the loaf back in order to find the matching swirls. It was like a family puzzle night! This was pretty fun and exciting. I didn’t wait long enough to unmold  and cut this loaf, so it has lots of drag marks and air bubble spots. I just wanted to see the swirls!
> View attachment 61681
> 
> View attachment 61680
> ...


I jst love your BS.  executed beautifully


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 13, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Actually.... The more I look at it, I'm reminded of the moth in the Silence of the Lambs movie. I do love the movie... but now this soap is creeping me out slightly. lol!


"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again"


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 13, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> "It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again"


That’s what I tell my daughter when I give her the lotion she has asked for… then I get the superior “you’re weird “ look and go on about my day. I love my pre-teens, such entertainment!


----------



## earlene (Oct 14, 2021)

I made my first practice run Butterfly Swirl 2 or 3 nights ago in Branson, Missouri, and cut it this morning in Texas.  I have yet to cut it, but hope to cut it later today.  I planned to use Avocado oil in the formula, but forgot to buy it when I went to the store, but by the time I realized, it was too late to go out and buy more so I had to revise my formula.  Then by the time I had re-watched one of the videos (on my phone as on my laptop with my cell-phone's mobile hotspot, the video just would not play), it was close to midnight before I actually started the swirl.  

I used a hand-drawn swirl design, but I think I went opposite direction on one of the passes.  I was not expecting much in terms of a real butterfly look, and didn't get one, but as a designated practice run, I still like the result.  I learned from it, and have another plan that I hope will produce the desired look next time.  I am planning at least 2 or 3 more tries.  And I did finally get to the store for the Avocado oil.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm so frustrated my soap continually accelerates I cant even pour the soap its so thick.

Does anyone know if 'Rancid Lard' would cause the soap to accelerate? i've tried all I know to do & yet again today another batch went south fast. 

I reduced the temperature of the oil & lye to 95*, water @ 33%. I only used the hand mixer a few blitz then hand stirred.  I increased oils to reduced hard oils ratio, decreased castor to 1%, didnt use any sodium lactate, no clays, dairy the house was @ 70*.  The soap looked greasy thick & had a yellow golden color just minutes after adding lye, so strange & frustrating. ugh .

I threw out the possible 'rancid lard' I figured its out of code next month' don't even want to mess w/ it.
Will try again tomorrow w/ the new lard I purchased today.   I guess I'll keep eliminating oils & fats tell I find the culprit.  I'll keep y'all posted, to be continued.

Update:  The Lard was "Rancid" which caused the accelerating!!.   Now I'll watch soap for DOS due to "Rancid Lard".  They are curing away from my other soap' just for add'ed protection, I may throw all batches in the trash' that was a costly learning experience, which  I wont forget.  

All in the life of a soaper.. .
New BS batch was fluid & I could swirl it, yay.  It's curing in a warm ice chest. lol


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Oct 14, 2021)

I've attempted this soap 3 times and finally have a respectable result. My first batch my colors weren't discerning enough after unmolding. The second batch (pictured) doesn't look like butterflies at all, just swirls or blobs as well as mottley color because I didn't dissolve the colorants enough. Interestingly, my indigo showed up purple! The colors are purple Brazilian clay, rose pink clay and indigo. I've decided that the third batch is what I'm entering!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2021)

melonpan said:


> Sign up sheet:
> 
> 1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
> 2. Peachy Clean Soap
> ...


15. linne1gi -I hope I’m not too late, I have been away visiting my son and baby grandson.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 15, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13. Violets2217- 2 birds one stone… Christmas soap, new design, new fragrance….what could go wrong!?!?! 
14. melonpan - going to try and do my first challenge here on the forum!
15. CatandOak- also my first challenge on the forum let's see how this goes!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 15, 2021)

Sign up sheet (corrected to include @linne1gi)

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13. Violets2217- 2 birds one stone… Christmas soap, new design, new fragrance….what could go wrong!?!?! 
14. melonpan - going to try and do my first challenge here on the forum!
15. linne1gi -I hope I’m not too late, I have been away visiting my son and baby grandson.
16. CatandOak- also my first challenge on the forum let's see how this goes!


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm leaving this comment so I can get the notifications.  I know the entry thread with everyone's pictures will be created later, but I still love reading everyone's contributions and see what people have to share.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm so frustrated my soap continually accelerates I cant even pour the soap its so thick.
> 
> Does anyone know if 'Rancid Lard' would cause the soap to accelerate? i've tried all I know to do & yet again today another batch went south fast.
> 
> ...


For me, soaping at 95F would definitely speed up my batter.  I usually try to soap at 75-80, but no higher than 85 or I notice it gets thick too fast.  Today I made my first butterfly swirl attempt - my oils were at 75, my lye was 79.  I used a new fragrance (to me) - Three Wise Men from Nurture Soap and it behaved very well (we will see how the soap looks tomorrow).  I used a mix of 50% hard oils, 50% liquid oils and I added silk, sugar, salt to my lye water and heavy cream powder to my oils.  I have never seen rancid Lard and frankly I was unaware it could even go rancid in a reasonable period of time.  Anyway, I am glad you figured out the reason for your acceleration.  Happy soaping!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 15, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> For me, soaping at 95F would definitely speed up my batter.  I usually try to soap at 75-80, but no higher than 85 or I notice it gets thick too fast.  Today I made my first butterfly swirl attempt - my oils were at 75, my lye was 79.  I used a new fragrance (to me) - Three Wise Men from Nurture Soap and it behaved very well (we will see how the soap looks tomorrow).  I used a mix of 50% hard oils, 50% liquid oils and I added silk, sugar, salt to my lye water and heavy cream powder to my oils.  I have never seen rancid Lard and frankly I was unaware it could even go rancid in a reasonable period of time.  Anyway, I am glad you figured out the reason for your acceleration.  Happy soaping!


Thx for your advise' appreciate it.  I couldn't believe it took me 4 separate batches of readjusting my recipe each time & not considering it was the "rancid lard" I tossed 3 of the four batches of soap in the trash, I may toss the 4th one out.
I bet your soap will turns out really nice including the scent.  I'm really watching my soap' I don't want it to over heat. so far so good.
Forgot to mention I purchased a big cube of lard from Smart & final @ least 9 months ago' I finally took the remaining lard & put it in a 8 pound palm oil container id saved. I put the expiration date on the container' thats how I knew it was going out of code next month. I don't make enough soap to warrant purchasing that much. Not yet' maybe one Day.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx for your advise' appreciate it.  I couldn't believe it took me 4 separate batches of readjusting my recipe each time & not considering it was the "rancid lard" I tossed 3 of the four batches of soap in the trash, I may toss the 4th one out.
> I bet your soap will turns out really nice including the scent.  I'm really watching my soap' I don't want it to over heat. so far so good.
> Forgot to mention I purchased a big cube of lard from Smart & final @ least 9 months ago' I finally took the remaining lard & put it in a 8 pound palm oil container id saved. I put the expiration date on the container' thats how I knew it was going out of code next month. I don't make enough soap to warrant purchasing that much. Not yet' maybe one Day.


Sad you had to throw that much soap. Back in the day, 5-6 years ago, I had a big problem with DOS. I added citric acid & EDTA to my soaps, use only distilled water and that has done the trick. Just about killed me throwing away all that soap.  I usually buy my Lard from Walmart (6 pounds, I think).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 15, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Sad you had to throw that much soap. Back in the day, 5-6 years ago, I had a big problem with DOS. I added citric acid & EDTA to my soaps, use only distilled water and that has done the trick. Just about killed me throwing away all that soap.  I usually buy my Lard from Walmart (6 pounds, I think).


I bought Farmer John's Lard 4lbs @ staters bros. i'll check out walmart on next purchase . I'm gonna toss the 4th batch too.  I know the Lard is Rancid & the soap is too, also the scent is off' no DOS is showing but Its coming. I'll toss out the 4th batch too the reason I haven't, I piped roses few months back & put them on the top & its pretty I hate to toss it' lol.  I'm hoping the batch that is curing #5th one I can see a butterfly design in it.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I bought Farmer John's Lard 4lbs @ staters bros. i'll check out walmart on next purchase . I'm gonna toss the 4th batch too.  I know the Lard is Rancid & the soap is too, also the scent is off' no DOS is showing but Its coming. I'll toss out the 4th batch too the reason I haven't, I piped roses few months back & put them on the top & its pretty I hate to toss it' lol.  I'm hoping the batch that is curing #5th one I can see a butterfly design in it.


I hope so too.


----------



## earlene (Oct 18, 2021)

My second attempt is apparently only half of the butterly; the bottom part or the top part, depending on if I turn it up or down.  But it is progress.  I'll have to look back at my notes and see what my plan was and see if I can figure out where I went wrong.  But also, I think I cut it wrong.  With the first one, I gave some consideration to which way it needed to be cut, and this time, although I also gave that consideration, I think I may have cut from the wrong side of the practically square loaf.  Although the Crafter's Choice 1504 mold is not a perfect square, it's darn close.

That seems to be a drawback to using a CC-1504 mold - figuring out which way to cut a particular swirl can be tricky.

I'll probably post images later, but they are on my phone & transferring images to my laptop is more cumbersome from my phone, than from my DSL camera.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 19, 2021)

Day before yesterday attempt #6th final try I could see a Butterfly Swirl Yay & Im using it for the challenge.
Truth be told I don't want to attempt another Butterfly Swirl Design For A Good Long Time.... .
Today i'll shoot the soap   and have pictures ready to post.

I did talk about my Rancid Lard & the havoc it caused in my post regarding "not using chelators" if anyone is interested. Also a few of our "Smartest Soapers Chimed In" Giving Their Exceptional Knowledge On The Subject Of Chelators.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 20, 2021)

I cut my second try and - I see


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 20, 2021)

I have made three butterfly soaps so far. I already posted the one, so I can't use it. But that's ok! 

My second one is pretty. The one I cut today was an original disappointment. I used too many colors and made it too complicated. It is meh...until I flipped it upside-down! It's a pretty butterfly!

Probably give it another shot and then choose from three..or have friends choose for me LOL

Totally planned on making soap today, but I got home a little late and did nothing but sit on the computer since 5. My feet hurt. Plus I left last nights soapy dishes to clean up today. Now I don't feel like cleaning, just to make a mess again.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 22, 2021)

Wish me luck. My curing rack space has given this BS swirl thingie one single chance. I found it surprisingly difficult to keep the hanger parallel to the mould, but that's probably due to the hanger that I had to bend asymmetrically to hold a pencil match the length of the mould.

I've put some effort into imagination of what the swirl would/could look in the end, quite some scribbles of drop swirl sequences, hanger wire paths, colour combos. Now I'm super curious how it turns out, once the loaf will have hardened up enough to be cut*. You as well will see it in any case: if it looks anywhere near an insect, I'll sign in; otherwise I'll “upload pictures of any of [my] challenge attempts (other than [my] entry)” here – just like everyone else did, “[i]n the spirit of advancing our soap making skills”. 


*ZNSC made from 75% mustard oil (love that smell!) + a fair share of hard oils to make up for its exceptionally low saturated FA content. Since a turbulent challenge submission is without doubt the BEST OPPORTUNITY to experiment with an entirely new recipe, with 3/4 of an oil that I've never used for soapmaking before . It was a jump-start when it reached stable emulsion from just a quick stir with the spatula – but luckily, it went on quite well-behaved from there. Now to one or two days of patience before unmoulding…


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Wish me luck. My curing rack space has given this BS swirl thingie one single chance. I found it surprisingly difficult to keep the hanger parallel to the mould, but that's probably due to the hanger that I had to bend asymmetrically to hold a pencil match the length of the mould.
> 
> I've put some effort into imagination of what the swirl would/could look in the end, quite some scribbles of drop swirl sequences, hanger wire paths, colour combos. Now I'm super curious how it turns out, once the loaf will have hardened up enough to be cut*. You as well will see it in any case: if it looks anywhere near an insect, I'll sign in; otherwise I'll “upload pictures of any of [my] challenge attempts (other than [my] entry)” here – just like everyone else did, “[i]n the spirit of advancing our soap making skills”.
> 
> ...


Yay glad your joined the fun.... Best of luck 



ResolvableOwl said:


> Wish me luck. My curing rack space has given this BS swirl thingie one single chance. I found it surprisingly difficult to keep the hanger parallel to the mould, but that's probably due to the hanger that I had to bend asymmetrically to hold a pencil match the length of the mould.
> 
> I've put some effort into imagination of what the swirl would/could look in the end, quite some scribbles of drop swirl sequences, hanger wire paths, colour combos. Now I'm super curious how it turns out, once the loaf will have hardened up enough to be cut*. You as well will see it in any case: if it looks anywhere near an insect, I'll sign in; otherwise I'll “upload pictures of any of [my] challenge attempts (other than [my] entry)” here – just like everyone else did, “[i]n the spirit of advancing our soap making skills”.
> 
> ...


Mustard Oil' looking forward to viewing the color & design.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 22, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Mustard Oil' looking forward to viewing the color & design.


Me as well 

Seriously, the oil itself has a yellowish-olive colour, just like in the photo. I wanted to play safe and added a few % of red palm oil to get a bright yellow. Just to tint it with white into something that REALLY looked like mustard  And I have to admit I'm not a great mustard fan. The mustard _oil_, however, has a sweeter, less pungent smell, that I like a lot – just hope it doesn't sting in the “private areas”.

Another issue is that I'm uncertain about its SAP. The “edible” mustard breeds have reduced erucic acid, hence higher SAP; my only clue was that I chose the “for exterior use only” oil in the Asian store, and just _hoped_ that it is, per soap calculator, closer to abyssinia or heirloom rapeseed, than it is to modern canola. If it isn't, I'll have some 8% unplanned superfat (which isn't that bad, though).




Anyhow, back to colours. I've put the residual batters into small silicone moulds (and gave them a simple spoon swirl). The “white” looks like the perfect vanilla pudding colour – I couldn't be happier with it, just as with the other colours! (The brown looks just like chocolate pudding – mmmh, vla ).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Me as well
> 
> Seriously, the oil itself has a yellowish-olive colour, just like in the photo. I wanted to play safe and added a few % of red palm oil to get a bright yellow. Just to tint it with white into something that REALLY looked like mustard  And I have to admit I'm not a great mustard fan. The mustard _oil_, however, has a sweeter, less pungent smell, that I like a lot – just hope it doesn't sting in the “private areas”.
> 
> ...


I do like the fluid & various dimensions in color that micas don't have. Pretty


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 22, 2021)

Ok I am set on my entry LOL. My sister picked it. The one I made last night does not even resemble a butterfly so I didn't even show it to her.

My other two were split between a really pretty swirl that doesn't even resemble a butterfly (according to her)...when I can get a nice picture then I will post it.

The other one I wasn't sure about, but it definitely looks like a butterfly. So counting down the days to submit my entry LOL.


----------



## melonpan (Oct 23, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I've put some effort into imagination of what the swirl would/could look in the end, quite some scribbles of drop swirl sequences, hanger wire paths, colour combos. Now I'm super curious how it turns out, once the loaf will have hardened up enough to be cut*.


I have to admit that for me this remains the most mysterious and fun part. The way that my swirl pattern translated into the soap was, somehow, different to my swirl motion, and still resembling my original idea! 
I'm so curious to see what everyone's swirl patterns and the results.

The only thing that bothers me about my entry is that the colours came out different than planned (or should I say, hoped for  ). if I was at home I'd give it another try, but in the spirit of soapmaking I decided I will submit it anyway lol.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm about 90% sure I'll be able to join the challenge, but I'll wait to sign up until I'm totally sure!
I decided at the last minute to take a week off work since I had 4 days not spoken for, and a bank holiday this coming Monday  
By rights I should do it today since it's my soap-iversary, but since it's also my actual birthday husband has booked me in for a day spa, and I do very much like being massaged  
I've been enjoying reading about everyone's attempts so far; hopefully tomorrow I'll get one of my own done!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 23, 2021)

The soaps are still WAY too soft to even think of trying to unmold the test bars from the leftover batter. Meanwhile I have plenty of time to collect the wisdom of SMF and the WWW about mustard soap:

Mustard oil soap | @Nanditasr mentions 10-20% in Indian recipes, no updates from @Adi5 and @LiLiSoapz
mustard seed oil | Consensus was more or less that the chances of mustard oil to be too irritant aren't worth the risk for soap (though, there seems to be some confusion between the _fatty_ and the _essential_ oil of mustard). @Fragola wasn't quite as skeptical – no updates though.
mustard oil? | Optimistic feedback from @Sauboon at 25% and @minaldoshi at 30%: yet nothing for the impatient! No follow-up from OP @soapsydaisy.
Mustard or Mustard Oil? | Mustard Oil & Sesame Oil | Can I swap for Camelina? | Dutch style Beldi | Some, not unnecessarily specific, hints. Mentions of beldi soap, which makes some sense when you consider mustard as a type of/close botanical relative to “coleseed”.
What did YOU do today? | @earlene did NOT buy a bottle of mustard oil “for external use only”.
Soapee Next | Soapee database entry (with a seemingly worrying FA total of 45%) | SAPONIFICATION CALCULATOR - HANDCRAFTED SOAP MAKING calls it “INCI: brassica nigra seed oil”, mentions a very similar K-SAP of 0.175, as well as a erucic acid content of 42.30% | PlantFAdb: Brassica nigra - Black Mustard largely agrees (also for brassica juncea/alba species). I myself do have a bit of experience with high-erucic oils (via abyssinia oil bar soap, as well as LS that I haven't added to LS dilution test series yet), so I'm optimistic that it'll move somewhere … just a matter of patience.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 23, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm about 90% sure I'll be able to join the challenge, but I'll wait to sign up until I'm totally sure!
> I decided at the last minute to take a week off work since I had 4 days not spoken for, and a bank holiday this coming Monday
> By rights I should do it today since it's my soap-iversary, but since it's also my actual birthday husband has booked me in for a day spa, and I do very much like being massaged
> I've been enjoying reading about everyone's attempts so far; hopefully tomorrow I'll get one of my own done!


Happy Birthday Tara!  What a nice husband you have.  Enjoy your day at the spa.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Oct 23, 2021)

Photographed my entry options (all from the same batch) this morning. Now to decide which butterfly to choose out of the....the....

....does anyone know what a group of butterflies is called? I had to google it


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 23, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Photographed my entry options (all from the same batch) this morning. Now to decide which butterfly to choose out of the....the....
> 
> ....does anyone know what a group of butterflies is called? I had to google it


I was gonna say flock. But thats not the answer. I had to also google it. I wont ruin it LOL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 23, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm about 90% sure I'll be able to join the challenge, but I'll wait to sign up until I'm totally sure!
> I decided at the last minute to take a week off work since I had 4 days not spoken for, and a bank holiday this coming Monday
> By rights I should do it today since it's my soap-iversary, but since it's also my actual birthday husband has booked me in for a day spa, and I do very much like being massaged
> I've been enjoying reading about everyone's attempts so far; hopefully tomorrow I'll get one of my own done!


Happy Birthday & Happy Soap Anniversary 
... 
Cheers .



Catscankim said:


> I was gonna say flock. But thats not the answer. I had to also google it. I wont ruin it LOL


Now I must google it...


----------



## earlene (Oct 23, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> What did YOU do today? | @earlene did NOT buy a bottle of mustard oil “for external use only”.


Wow, RO, I had forgotten that find.  I never did go back and buy it, but perhaps now I will (once I return home, still on the road.)

Today was a soapmaking day.  I planned & made 2 batches in the 2 CC-1504 molds I brought with me. I considered a 3rd batch in a cardboard box lined with freezer paper, but decided I need to rest and eat & plan my itinerary for tomorrow instead.  And of course, clean-up.  When soapmaking while traveling, immediate clean-up is imperative, particularly with Kitty Baby along.  Actually clean-up is already done, & the soaps are wrapped up nice & cozy in a dresser drawer where they can heat up undisturbed overnight.

The second batch was my very first ZNSC because I had some OO to use up and figured I'd give this a try, especially after reading Zany's notes about how it can be ready to unmold and cut so early.  I probably won't cut until Monday night when I am at home, though.  I am undecided just yet, but my free-hand cuts are not very uniform and that's all I have available to me while traveling.

My second soap (made on 10/14 I think) produced a decent butterfly swirl, but I am hoping these two today may be more satisfying.  I changed to swirl pattern & even managed to follow my plan per the drawing I made, so I hope it turns out the way I envisioned.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 23, 2021)

earlene said:


> especially after reading Zany's notes about how it can be ready to unmold and cut so early.


This is ALL FAKE NEWS!!!! I have only replaced mere 96% of the oils in the recipe, yet my soap is already 24 hours overdue right now – still far enough away from decent hardness that unmoulding is still way out of question. I've hidden my actual batch so that I don't constantly touch and squeeze it to test if it's hardened up yet.


@Tara_H Congrats to another sun circumnavigation! ☀


----------



## earlene (Oct 23, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> This is ALL FAKE NEWS!!!! I have only replaced mere 96% of the oils in the recipe, yet my soap is already 24 hours overdue right now – still far enough away from decent hardness that unmoulding is still way out of question. I've hidden my actual batch so that I don't constantly touch and squeeze it to test if it's hardened up yet.


What lye concentration did you use and what SF?  Was your Faux Seawater made exactly as directed?  And did you soap as warm as directed?

I used [38% Lye] and 0% SF.  My Faux Seawater may have been shy or heavy on the salt & the Sodium Bicarb, though, because I did not have a Tablespoon (per se) with me, so had to guestimate.  The heat and extra SBing helped speed trace, so I expect gel to be quicker than usual.  Still, it will CPOP in the trunk of my car tomorrow if the sun shines brightly while I drive.  So I am optimistic about the early cutting possibilities.  But, we shall see.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 23, 2021)

earlene said:


> What lye concentration did you use and what SF?  Was your Faux Seawater made exactly as directed?  And did you soap as warm as directed?
> 
> I used [38% Lye] and 0% SF.  My Faux Seawater may have been shy or heavy on the salt & the Sodium Bicarb, though, because I did not have a Tablespoon (per se) with me, so had to guestimate.  The heat and extra SBing helped speed trace, so I expect gel to be quicker than usual.  Still, it will CPOP in the trunk of my car tomorrow if the sun shines brightly while I drive.  So I am optimistic about the early cutting possibilities.  But, we shall see.


Update:  .


----------



## Primrose (Oct 24, 2021)

The October entry thread is now open 






						SMF October 2021 challenge - Entry thread (butterfly hanger swirl)
					

This is the entry thread for the October 2021 SMF Challenge - butterfly hanger swirl.  Include a photo of at least 2 bars of soap from your batch, arranged in a mirror image to display the butterfly. You may include multiple bars in your entry photo, but all must be from the same batch. Please...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 24, 2021)

Just successfully unmoulded my first leftover batter soaplet/hardness canary (some 58 hours after pouring). It went out of the mould without troubles, and was easy to cut. Non-zappy. The slight horseradish smell is still present, but it doesn't seem to stick to skin. And it already gives off some remarkable lather for its young age. Guess who will dare unmould the BS loaf tonight! 

The soap is not _soft/sticky_ like when it hasn't fully gone through saponification. Rather it has a gummy/stiff gel/flexible texture that is somewhat reminiscent of silicone rubber or hot-glue sticks. I blame the erucic acid; this is in fact quite similar to my abyssinia soap (that still feels this way after half a year).

ETA:
@earlene I took the liberty to move the ZNSC-specific discussion into a new thread.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 61935
> 
> Just successfully unmoulded my first leftover batter soaplet/hardness canary (some 58 hours after pouring). It went out of the mould without troubles, and was easy to cut. Non-zappy. The slight horseradish smell is still present, but it doesn't seem to stick to skin. And it already gives off some remarkable lather for its young age. Guess who will dare unmould the BS loaf tonight!
> 
> ...


I love your butterfly & swirl very pretty.


----------



## Orebma (Oct 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> The soaps are still WAY too soft to even think of trying to unmold the test bars from the leftover batter. Meanwhile I have plenty of time to collect the wisdom of SMF and the WWW about mustard soap:
> 
> Mustard oil soap | @Nanditasr mentions 10-20% in Indian recipes, no updates from @Adi5 and @LiLiSoapz
> mustard seed oil | Consensus was more or less that the chances of mustard oil to be too irritant aren't worth the risk for soap (though, there seems to be some confusion between the _fatty_ and the _essential_ oil of mustard). @Fragola wasn't quite as skeptical – no updates though.
> ...


Although my skillbase in in Maori Medicine - I did use Mustard Oil in a salve. (Pain relief / warming). My issue - and those who used it  - was never about skin irritation but rather the smell


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought I might post the other two butterfly swirls I didn't enter  The first one is a wild and crazy butterfly and the second was an idea I had for a dark background.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 24, 2021)

Sign up sheet:

1. The_Phoenix - What could go wrong?
2. Peachy Clean Soap 
3. dibbles - the elusive butterfly...
4. ScentimentallyYours - Lepidoptera 
5. earlene
6. The_Emerald_Chicken - 'Tis in the mold already!
7. Jersey Girl- My very favorite design!
8. Vicki C. Love this.
9. SideDoorSoaps - I'm heading to make this soap NOW!
10. Catscankim - probably going to be unscented lol
11. Cerelife
12. SoapDaddy70
13. Violets2217- 2 birds one stone… Christmas soap, new design, new fragrance….what could go wrong!?!?! 
14. melonpan - going to try and do my first challenge here on the forum!
15. linne1gi -I hope I’m not too late, I have been away visiting my son and baby grandson.
16. Cat&Oak- also my first challenge on the forum let's see how this goes!
17. ResolvableOwl - Major design outtake, but I'll submit it anyway, lol.
18.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 24, 2021)

Those are some awesome soaps in the entry thread!


----------



## Orebma (Oct 24, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I thought I might post the other two butterfly swirls I didn't enter  The first one is a wild and crazy butterfly and the second was an idea I had for a dark background.


Just so darn beautiful!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 24, 2021)

Orebma said:


> Just so darn beautiful!


Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 24, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I thought I might post the other two butterfly swirls I didn't enter  The first one is a wild and crazy butterfly and the second was an idea I had for a dark background.


Beautiful


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 25, 2021)

With my submission, I had intended to honour this fuzzy dude, with beautiful iridescent wings to disguise between blackberry leaves! But, as already pointed out, I would have done him injustice if I had claimed my actual swirl to portrait him (or any other real butterfly/moth, in fact).

Most butterflies have very different inner and outer wing colouration, and so it was a natural aim for ambition to make a bar of soap that has two different BSs on its sides. So I mixed six colours in total (base, two greens, two browns, and another brown for the outer contour), and poured the green (for the ventral wing side) and the brown (for the dorsal wing side) separately over half of the mould each.

Technically, this operation was successful (I placed it in front of a mirror, so that you can see both sides at the same time):



Compare to the _Callophrys rubi_ specimens:





Concept: works fine. Colours: okay. Shape: meh.

After filling the mould half with base batter, the streaks of colour batter decided to flow sideways instead of fusing into the ovoid blob I would have needed for adequate hanger swirl manipulation. Further praticing needed, thicker trace needed, possibly a thicker hanger wire would help too. It all looked so easy in my drawings!



In the end, the lazy spoon swirl pucks from the leftover batters again stole the show from the actual butterfly swirl:


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Oct 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> With my submission, I had intended to honour this fuzzy dude, with beautiful iridescent wings to disguise between blackberry leaves! But, as already pointed out, I would have done him injustice if I had claimed my actual swirl to portrait him (or any other real butterfly/moth, in fact).
> 
> Most butterflies have very different inner and outer wing colouration, and so it was a natural aim for ambition to make a bar of soap that has two different BSs on its sides. So I mixed six colours in total (base, two greens, two browns, and another brown for the outer contour), and poured the green (for the ventral wing side) and the brown (for the dorsal wing side) separately over half of the mould each.
> 
> ...


Maybe the swirl isn't as detailed and butterfly-ish as you would've liked, but you certainly deserve extra brownie points for such a creative idea---making the front and back wings different colors! That's really fantastic.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Oct 25, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I thought I might post the other two butterfly swirls I didn't enter  The first one is a wild and crazy butterfly and the second was an idea I had for a dark background.


Well done! Very beautiful.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 25, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I went up and down on the inside to create antennae


I thought about antennae too. But mine weren't quite as sophisticated as yours! Still they are elusive body parts and very difficult to find the right balance between fluidity and hanger motions. @melonpan's antennae would actually have been the best ones, had only there been a bit more “flesh” for the hanger to stay within batter.



Catscankim said:


> I signed up to make soap, not draw lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 25, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Could I change out my butterfly photo? Apparently I don’t know what a butterfly looks like.


@Primrose
Can we change our soap entry picture? i'm thinking about trying one more time. 
Thank You...


----------



## earlene (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, I waited too long to cut the 4th batch.  True to Zany's word, it would have probably been better to cut it yesterday, rather than waiting until tonight.  It was hard hard hard.  And a bit beyond its optimum cutting time, whereas batch #3 made a bit earlier the same day was perfect for the cut.  #3's bars cut smoothly, whereas #4 was harder to get the wire through & will require some planing to smooth them out.

I used the same pattern with both #3 & #4, but they don't look at all the same to my eye, so maybe I only think I duplicated the swirl in #4 that I used in #3. 

In any case, I'll let them sit overnight & clean them up tomorrow or the next day & then photograph.  I'm pretty sure I'll be submitting #3, as it is more what I had in mind than any of the others.  I do actually want to make one more batch, but with a slight twist that I'll describe later if I get around to it and if it turns out as planned.

ETA:  I forgot to mention that batch #4 has looks a lot like soap made with full vinegar replacement for lye water.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 26, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @Primrose
> Can we change our soap entry picture? i'm thinking about trying one more time.
> Thank You...



@Peachy Clean Soap  and @linne1gi  unfortunately entries cannot be changed once submitted. If you do make any further attempts you are welcome to post them here on the general thread, we would still love to see them


----------



## The_Phoenix (Oct 26, 2021)

@The_Emerald_Chicken Beautiful soap! Do you like Bali Breeze? I’ve considered purchasing it a few times.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Oct 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> @The_Emerald_Chicken Beautiful soap! Do you like Bali Breeze? I’ve considered purchasing it a few times.


Thank you! As far as the FO, I _think_ I like it. I purchased it after I had covid and lost my taste/smell, which are still somewhat distorted. I can smell it, but I'm not sure if what I smell is accurate...so I don't feel like a good judge. 

My sister didn't love it OOB, but she thought it was nice after it was in the soap.

It behaved well, so that's a plus!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2021)

Primrose said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap  and @linne1gi  unfortunately entries cannot be changed once submitted. If you do make any further attempts you are welcome to post them here on the general thread, we would still love to see them


Thank you Dear' most appreciated.  Though I'm happy w/ my entry.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2021)

I've come to the conclusion after watching many youtube videos " handmade in florida" she 
has "Soap Super-Powers" goodness I love her designs, She's one of my favorites  ❤


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 26, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thank you Dear' most appreciated.  Though I'm happy w/ my entry.


I love your swirls Peachy, just beautiful!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I love your swirls Peachy, just beautiful!


Thank you' awww


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I love your swirls Peachy, just beautiful!


Your Swirls are beautiful.


----------



## melonpan (Oct 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I thought about antennae too. But mine weren't quite as sophisticated as yours! Still they are elusive body parts and very difficult to find the right balance between fluidity and hanger motions. @melonpan's antennae would actually have been the best ones, had only there been a bit more “flesh” for the hanger to stay within batter.


I feel you, the idea and the blob of colour was there on my soap, but it's a tricky one to achieve with the delicate balance between swirl motion and the batter you can't really see below the surface. On another cut the antennae were showing more, but the butterfly shape not so much! My hanger was also on the thinner side so I agree with you that a thicker hanger might do the trick.

ETA: I remembered I have another pic where the top show more and it helps to see the antennae just a tad more, but this is only happening on two bars out of eight


----------



## earlene (Oct 26, 2021)

SO MANY LOVELY ENTRIES!

I will probably post my entry tomorrow.  I have not unpacked my camera yet from my suitcase, and am just plain tuckered out.  But the soaps are cleaned up and ready for the photo shoot, in spite of dropping the selected entry soaps on the floor & denting a couple of them.  Luckily the dents were fairly easy to plane/bevel off and they still look fine.  I was a real butter fingers today, dropping frozen quiche TWICE.  Probably just as well I have not yet unpacked my camera!  I don't particularly like dropping my expensive camera equipment, so when that sort of thing starts happening, I take the day off from activities that require fine motor skills.

ETA:  And again this morning, I dropped the cut soap from batches #1 & #2 when I took them to another room to prepare to clean them up for better photos.  My my my, I hope this is not going to be another butter-fingers day for me.  I'll try again after my second cup of tea.  At least I have not dropped a tea cup in several days.  I broke my very favorite traveling thick glass tea mug a few days ago when I was unpacking my car for my last hotel stay (had to go to Goodwill to replace it with an inferior ceramic mug.)


----------



## earlene (Oct 27, 2021)

Now that I have entered my photo, I'll show the progression of my attempts.  The first 3 were the same color palette, but batch #1 (made on 10/10/2021 while in Branson, MO) did not turn out as vibrant in color as I had hoped; I did not used enough colorant.  






Batch #2 turned out better in terms of color and swirl, but not to my satisfaction.  Still I am not totally displeased with the resulting soap.






Batch #3 was my entry, still seeking the majesty of the Monarch Butterfly because it has been prolific in my butterfly experience throughout my life:






Then for Batch #4, I moved away from the Monarch and although my original plan was to emulate the Luna Moth, or a Blue Morpho, I ended up using both blue and green and it represented no particular butterfly or moth.  I also had a lot of bubbles in this batch, so it's not as smooth on the surface as the others.  But I did use Zany's No-Slime Castile recipe with Faux Seawater and am very impressed with how fast this recipe can be unmolded and how hard it gets so very very fast.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 27, 2021)

Got my "attempt" poured today but I'm very very skeptical of it right now.
To start with I've been having a weird thing going on with my sugar syrup turning the lye solution red... I made a new syrup in case that was the problem but it still went a vivid orange colour. Not like caramelised sugar but like a neon orange...
Then I had trouble with the FO. My mango turned up (exactly where it was supposed to be and where I had checked at least 3 times) and I mixed it with Jasmine - the smell was exactly what I was going for, but sadly the combination turned out to accelerate madly.
I got it poured in ok, but I could barely move the hanger through the batter, it was so solid...
Tomorrow will tell if it's even slightly submittable.


----------



## earlene (Oct 27, 2021)

That's very interesting a about your sugar syrup, @Tara_H.  Is it the same sugar you've always used to make the syrup? I've given thought to, but not taken action on mixing up a batch of sugar syrup to have on hand to add to soap.  One of these days I'll get around to doing just that.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Oct 27, 2021)

This was a fun challenge. My entry was my one and only attempt. But I can see me becoming obsessed with this design. The fun is really having very little expectation of what the cut will look like. If I have time this weekend I want to do another one but with a drop swirl just for fun.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 27, 2021)

earlene said:


> Is it the same sugar you've always used to make the syrup?


Hmm, interesting question - I guess it's probably all from the same bag since we don't go through a lot of it. Just regular granulated sugar, nothing unusual.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 27, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> weird thing going on with my sugar syrup turning the lye solution red... I made a new syrup in case that was the problem but it still went a vivid orange colour. Not like caramelised sugar but like a neon orange...


Citrus juice (lemon, lime, orange) is a thing that does turn bright orange-red (and hot) when dissolving lye in it. But nothing of this colour remains after the alkali has been eaten up by the oils. Let's hope your sugar knows this and behaves accordingly. Theoretically, sugar (fully refined and fresh beet/cane sugar at least) should be unimpressed by lye, and turn slightly yellowish at most. But who knows?
Haven't had unpleasant surprises ever since I've been using sorbitol. Now the ROE is the only thing that turns red when lye is added.



Tara_H said:


> turned out to accelerate madly.
> I got it poured in ok, but I could barely move the hanger through the batter, it was so solid...
> Tomorrow will tell if it's even slightly submittable.


At least you're out of danger to have swirled at too thin trace 



The_Phoenix said:


> But I can see me becoming obsessed with this design. The fun is really having very little expectation of what the cut will look like.


I fear (at least for the sanity of the curing racks) that there will be quite some latecomer/debriefing butterflies fluttering throughout our soap kitchens soon.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 27, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Got my "attempt" poured today but I'm very very skeptical of it right now.
> To start with I've been having a weird thing going on with my sugar syrup turning the lye solution red... I made a new syrup in case that was the problem but it still went a vivid orange colour. Not like caramelised sugar but like a neon orange...
> Then I had trouble with the FO. My mango turned up (exactly where it was supposed to be and where I had checked at least 3 times) and I mixed it with Jasmine - the smell was exactly what I was going for, but sadly the combination turned out to accelerate madly.
> I got it poured in ok, but I could barely move the hanger through the batter, it was so solid...
> Tomorrow will tell if it's even slightly submittable.


Anytime I've added sugar or coconut milk or agave to my lye solution it has always turned a shade of pinkish orange. Its never really affected my soap. I just thought it got too hot. I don't add sugars too often though because of that. It scares me!


----------



## Zing (Oct 27, 2021)

earlene said:


> Now that I have entered my photo, I'll show the progression of my attempts.  The first 3 were the same color palette, but batch #1 (made on 10/10/2021 while in Branson, MO) did not turn out as vibrant in color as I had hoped; I did not used enough colorant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your entry and I am a huge monarch fan!  I thought of entering this month and was going to go with monarch colors.  I plant my gardens to attract pollinators.  For many, many years I would count 1 monarch per summer.  This summer I saw several per week and it makes my heart sing.  I hope these little ones can survive extinction!  
*Plant milkweed, people* -- it's the only plant monarchs lay their eggs on!!!  I'll get off my soapbox now (see what I did there to stay on topic?)


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 27, 2021)

earlene said:


> Now that I have entered my photo, I'll show the progression of my attempts.  The first 3 were the same color palette, but batch #1 (made on 10/10/2021 while in Branson, MO) did not turn out as vibrant in color as I had hoped; I did not used enough colorant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I look at soap #2 and imagine matching the base of the bars together so the they are standing vertically, I see a spectacular butterfly!


----------



## Ladka (Oct 28, 2021)

Zing said:


> ... *Plant milkweed, people* -- it's the only plant monarchs lay their eggs on!!!  ...


In Europe Asclepias syriaca, the milkweed,  is included in the list of Invasive Alien Species of Union concern (the Union list) of Regulation (EU) 1143/2014. The species included on the Union list are subject to restrictions and measures. I know it has been grown in gardens for its interesting seedpods. On the other hand, monarch butterfly is extremely rare in Europe.
So I am not going to plant milkweed while I love other insect attracting/feeding plants


----------



## Zing (Oct 28, 2021)

Ladka said:


> In Europe Asclepias syriaca, the milkweed,  is included in the list of Invasive Alien Species of Union concern (the Union list) of Regulation (EU) 1143/2014. The species included on the Union list are subject to restrictions and measures. I know it has been grown in gardens for its interesting seedpods. On the other hand, monarch butterfly is extremely rare in Europe.
> So I am not going to plant milkweed while I love other insect attracting/feeding plants


Sorry, I was being Americancentric.  To be more precise,
*North Americans!  Plant milkweed* -- it's the only plant monarchs lay their eggs on!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 28, 2021)

Though this challenge issn't over' I'm excited to see what our November challenge will be, .



Zing said:


> Sorry, I was being Americancentric.  To be more precise,
> *North Americans!  Plant milkweed* -- it's the only plant monarchs lay their eggs on!!!


I'm gonna look into planting milkweed.   I saw only one Monarch Butterfly this past spring / summer.  Agree they are so beautiful.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 28, 2021)

@SoapDaddy70 *Butterfly swirl*, not _bee_ swirl


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 28, 2021)

I posted my official entry, so now I want to share what I learned in the challenge. I used my brand new tall and skinny clear acrylic mini-mold (2.5x4.5from customcrafttools.  I love it!  The design is much easier to assemble and disassemble than another acrylic mold I have.  

For the swirl, I used one of the coated wire tools available on soaping sites, but It wasn’t thick enough to get a good swirl. So I saved a straw from Dunkin’ Donuts, cut it to fit inside the mold, and slipped it over the wire.

#1 was the first time I used the new mold. Unfortunately I used the wrong numbers to calculate how much soap was needed to fill the mold. Didn’t make that mistake again!  Scented with Persephone’s Kiss from Nurture.






#2 Colors were inspired by my daughter’s beloved Blue Morpho butterfly plush toy, and I experimented with a peach colored background. Unscented.





#3 Inspired by the beautiful fall colors on trees outside my windows and a beautiful moth photo. Scented with Avalon from Nurture. (Did not like candy fragrance OOB, but it mellowed in soap and the apple note dominates.)





#4 Chose pink, red, and green to go with the fragrance Crisp Apple Rose from Bramble Berry.





#5 The shape looks just like a butterfly, but the colors weren’t poured right. The batter went from taking forever to trace to very rapid acceleration. It’s unscented, so I can’t blame it on the fragrance oil. I will try this swirl again and repeat using white (or background color) at the top of the pour. 





Thank you @Primrose for choosing the butterfly swirl. It was on my list of techniques to try, and you got me moving.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours those are all amazing! Any one of 2, 4, or 5 could have been a contender for a placing finish in the challenge.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 28, 2021)

Here's my single attempt and non-entry.

It was inspired by a photo from our honeymoon of a golden birdwing butterfly:



The colours came out pretty well, and the mango and jasmine scent is just the sort of exotic chaos I remember from Thailand 

Unfortunately, the rapid acceleration put paid to my swirling plans, and this was the result:


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 28, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Here's my single attempt and non-entry.
> 
> It was inspired by a photo from our honeymoon of a golden birdwing butterfly:
> View attachment 62120
> ...


It would be nice to see how this butterfly would come out after a swirl without an accelerating fragrance.  It’s nice the fragrance brings sweet memories.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 28, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours 
Your soap is amazing' like I'm so jealous' just kidding, .


----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2021)

Alas, no butterflies from my accelerated batch, either, but mostly because I swirled in the wrong direction. 

But if we ever have a twins-in-the-womb challenge, I'm all in! 

(_which reminds me that my very first butterfly swirl attempt resulted in a full set of female abdominal reproductive organs: ovaries, tubes, and uterus! Not sure what to make of this recurring theme in my swirls..._ )


----------



## Zing (Oct 28, 2021)

@AliOop , It's still really nice, and I like the color combo and design. 
 Um, can I ask you something personal in a public forum?  Is your biological clock ticking?


----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2021)

Zing said:


> @AliOop , It's still really nice, and I like the color combo and design.
> Um, can I ask you something personal in a public forum?  Is your biological clock ticking?


Oh, it's no secret, that clock wound down about 10 years ago. Actually at the time, it was more like a bomb timer going off, but we've all gotten past that, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Alas, no butterflies from my accelerated batch, either, but mostly because I swirled in the wrong direction.
> 
> But if we ever have a twins-in-the-womb challenge, I'm all in!
> 
> (_which reminds me that my very first butterfly swirl attempt resulted in a full set of female abdominal reproductive organs: ovaries, tubes, and uterus! Not sure what to make of this recurring theme in my swirls..._ )


You know there is a market for woman organ themed soaps right?  I bet some nonprofit could use that soap in its fundraiser.  



AliOop said:


> @ScentimentallyYours those are all amazing! Any one of 2, 4, or 5 could have been a contender for a placing finish in the challenge.


Thank you so much for the kind encouragement!  



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @ScentimentallyYours
> Your soap is amazing' like I'm so jealous' just kidding, .


Thank you! Now you know how I feel when I’m looking at your soap!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 28, 2021)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> You know there is a market for woman organ themed soaps right?  I bet some nonprofit could use that soap in its fundraiser.


Until now I've always thought that organs were unisex . Have to have a close look next time I'm in a church, if there is more to the gender gap among organists than the notorious machismo in clerical hierarchies.


----------



## earlene (Oct 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Alas, no butterflies from my accelerated batch, either, but mostly because I swirled in the wrong direction.
> 
> But if we ever have a twins-in-the-womb challenge, I'm all in!
> 
> (_which reminds me that my very first butterfly swirl attempt resulted in a full set of female abdominal reproductive organs: ovaries, tubes, and uterus! Not sure what to make of this recurring theme in my swirls..._ )


Or, it's twin chryslises.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 28, 2021)

@Jersey Girl 
My deepest condolences  .


----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @Jersey Girl
> My deepest condolences  .


Yes


----------



## The_Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

@Jersey Girl I am sorry for the loss of your mother. I’d wondered why you haven’t been on the forums much.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2021)

@Jersey Girl I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 29, 2021)

I tried one more pour, mostly because I loved @earlene ’s monarch colors! I went with AC and
Nurture Soap Eye of the Tiger and Fire Fly. I also wanted to try out a FO I got from Soapalooza. It’s pretty awesome and behaved a little to well! I was afraid it was gonna be too fluid and mix. Plus it smells pretty good.. Lavender Ginger. I couldn’t wait until morning to cut it! As soon as I got home from work I unmolded it! It was still warm! 

But OMG! I’m so pleasantly surprised! I will never be able to recreate this! Thanks @Primrose this was a awesome challenge and @earlene for the inspiration!




I think the very thin trace did have the colors blending a bit with the base making the charcoal a pleasant gray and shading to the orange and yellow! I’m so excited!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I’ve been very devastated by the loss but  I hope to find the joy in soaping again with time and be back to engaging more here with you all as I miss that a lot.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I tried one more pour, mostly because I loved @earlene ’s monarch colors! I went with AC and
> Nurture Soap Eye of the Tiger and Fire Fly. I also wanted to try out a FO I got from Soapalooza. It’s pretty awesome and behaved a little to well! I was afraid it was gonna be too fluid and mix. Plus it smells pretty good.. Lavender Ginger. I couldn’t wait until morning to cut it! As soon as I got home from work I unmolded it! It was still warm!
> 
> But OMG! I’m so pleasantly surprised! I will never be able to recreate this! Thanks @Primrose this was a awesome challenge and @earlene for the inspiration!
> ...


Beautiful Soap' Wow!!!  left image a "Beautiful Butterfly"   Right Image I see a "beautiful butterfly"  in the image of a lady in high heels with a Flared Skirt.
Absolutely Love It..


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I tried one more pour, mostly because I loved @earlene ’s monarch colors! I went with AC and
> Nurture Soap Eye of the Tiger and Fire Fly. I also wanted to try out a FO I got from Soapalooza. It’s pretty awesome and behaved a little to well! I was afraid it was gonna be too fluid and mix. Plus it smells pretty good.. Lavender Ginger. I couldn’t wait until morning to cut it! As soon as I got home from work I unmolded it! It was still warm!
> 
> But OMG! I’m so pleasantly surprised! I will never be able to recreate this! Thanks @Primrose this was a awesome challenge and @earlene for the inspiration!
> ...





violets2217 said:


> I tried one more pour, mostly because I loved @earlene ’s monarch colors! I went with AC and
> Nurture Soap Eye of the Tiger and Fire Fly. I also wanted to try out a FO I got from Soapalooza. It’s pretty awesome and behaved a little to well! I was afraid it was gonna be too fluid and mix. Plus it smells pretty good.. Lavender Ginger. I couldn’t wait until morning to cut it! As soon as I got home from work I unmolded it! It was still warm!
> 
> But OMG! I’m so pleasantly surprised! I will never be able to recreate this! Thanks @Primrose this was a awesome challenge and @earlene for the inspiration!
> ...


Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! How on earth did you get the black outline colors on the outside? I think thin trace works really well with the butterfly swirl, and it certainly worked for you here @violets2217.  Eye of the tiger and firefly colors are perfect!  Did you pour the colors separately or use an ITP technique for the color pour?


----------



## Guspuppy (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh Jersey Girl I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guspuppy (Oct 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I tried one more pour, mostly because I loved @earlene ’s monarch colors! I went with AC and
> Nurture Soap Eye of the Tiger and Fire Fly. I also wanted to try out a FO I got from Soapalooza. It’s pretty awesome and behaved a little to well! I was afraid it was gonna be too fluid and mix. Plus it smells pretty good.. Lavender Ginger. I couldn’t wait until morning to cut it! As soon as I got home from work I unmolded it! It was still warm!
> 
> But OMG! I’m so pleasantly surprised! I will never be able to recreate this! Thanks @Primrose this was a awesome challenge and @earlene for the inspiration!
> ...



Holy smoke this is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 29, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful Soap' Wow!!!  left image a "Beautiful Butterfly"   Right Image I see a "beautiful butterfly"  in the image of a lady in high heels with a Flared Skirt.
> Absolutely Love It..


Yes!  I see the old fashion lace up boots or cowboy boots one a lady would wear to go line dancing.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh no! It was just a matter of time until the Rorschach guessing game would commence!


----------



## earlene (Oct 29, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I’ve been very devastated by the loss but  I hope to find the joy in soaping again with time and be back to engaging more here with you all as I miss that a lot. ♥


Your soap is a lovely tribute to your mother.  Well done.  Loosing one's mother is devastating.  I often wish I could share little tidbits of my day with her or brag or cry about something to her. May your fond memories of her sustain you.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry all, I am having technical difficulties with survey monkey. No one has the link yet, I will get it to you as soon as I can


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 30, 2021)

My heart goes out to you for your loss, Jersey Girl. I heard a wise insight regarding grief after losing my father: Grief is the space where we feel close to the person we’ve lost.  For me, that concept frames grief as a positive process. 

The celebration of butterflies and their connection with your mother was beautiful. She gifted you with a rich treasure of memories.


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 30, 2021)

Too much going on this month, I really wanted to get an entry in, but I love seeing everyone’s soaps, and thank you for sharing your stories. I look forward to trying this technique!


----------



## Primrose (Oct 30, 2021)

The voting link has now been sent, if you havent received it please let me know


----------



## Primrose (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone who participated in what is a quite difficult and technical swirl! I love all your creations including those that were non entries. 

The winners of this month's challenge ... 

First place: @dibbles 
Second place: @ScentimentallyYours 
Third place: @Cat&Oak 

Well done to everyone!


----------



## earlene (Oct 31, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Congratulations to everyone who participated in what is a quite difficult and technical swirl! I love all your creations including those that were non entries.
> 
> The winners of this month's challenge ...
> 
> ...



Congratulations, @dibbles, @ScentimentallyYours. and @Cat&Oak!  Well done and well deserved!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 31, 2021)

The Soap Tribe Has Chosen Our Top Favorites...  Well Done 

@dibbles  Big Shout Out! congratulations ! your soap is beautiful 
@ScentimentallyYours ' WhooHoo awesome beautiful soap congrats 🎖
@Cat&Oak your soap is beautiful !, also congratulations on your 1st challenge 🎖


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

What lovely news to wake up to. Thank you!
Congratulations to @ScentimentallyYours and @Cat&Oak. 
This is a difficult technique and everyone did a spectacular job. I'm happy I was able to get butterflies, as I don't more often than I do when I attempt it.

Thank you @Primrose for hosting!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations @dibbles I'm so happy for you your soap was stunning!  Congratulations @ScentimentallyYours your soap was so beautiful, all of them were! Thanks everyone this was so much fun I can't wait to do it again ❤


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations everyone and to @dibbles @ScentimentallyYours and @Cat&Oak for extra special soaps.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 31, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Oct 31, 2021)

Wonderful news!  Congratulations @dibbles on your incredible butterfly. To be honest, I just reviewed all the entries again and the only one I definitely remember voting for was yours, hands-down!   Well deserved first place!  @Cat&Oak your turquoise and gold butterfly brought a smile to my face.  How on earth did you choose between that and the other two soaps that you posted? I flipped out over both of those!

The butterfly swirl soaps everyone entered were amazing.  This forum is filled with extraordinary talent!!!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours thank you so much - I loved your entry as well, but even more than the soap, the sweet story that went with it!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 31, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours thank you so much you are so sweet!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you @dibbles and @Cat&Oak and everyone who read the story about my daughter and the monarch chrysalises.  Here is a pic of the first one released by her and her class.





@violets2217 incredible soap inspired me to keep my supplies out and try some monarch swirls.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations to @dibbles , @ScentimentallyYours and @Cat&Oak   Beautiful soaps and very hard as usual to chose 3 favorites!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I've been having a weird thing going on with my sugar syrup turning the lye solution red... I made a new syrup in case that was the problem but it still went a vivid orange colour. Not like caramelised sugar but like a neon orange...


Just found this from Amanda (Lovin' Soap): https://lovinsoap.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/agave_soap.jpg (via Fluid Hot Process Soap Tutorial and Recipe (Fluid HP) )
It's agave syrup, though, not beet/cane sugar.


----------

